# 2018 Shoalwater 23 Cat w/ 300hp G2



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

AVAILABLE IN CORPUS CHRISTI TX
2018 SHOALWATER 23 CAT POWERED BY A 300HP EVINRUDE G2. Loaded with options including a bubble console on a raised platform with cushioned seat and live well, hydraulic jack plate w/ blinker trim, stainless steel prop, bucket seats, powder coated aluminum, 61gal in floor fuel cell, removable rear bench seat, dual 8ft Power Pole Blades, transom live well, Minn Kota 36v Ipilot, hybrid cap w/ fiberglass lids, Rockford Fosgate stereo w/ Sub and speakers, glove box, 20" LED light bar, hydraulic steering and tilt helm, courtesy lights, Lenco Trim tabs w/ LED indicator, 2 Pro Air bubblers for live wells, Humminbird Helix 10, aluminum trailer w/ aluminum wheels and spare tire. 159hrs and warranty until 10-25-25 $63,995 plus ttl. Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more details. Give us a call for more info 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

